# Arnold Schwarzenegger sports a white tee printed with his own likeness smoking a cigar as he steps out for a birthday dinner in Brentwood - Oct. 30, 2



## Mandalorianer (31 Okt. 2017)

​


----------



## MetalFan (31 Okt. 2017)

Cool!  :thumbup:


----------

